
Microsoft Joins Open Source Security Foundation - caution
https://www.microsoft.com/security/blog/2020/08/03/microsoft-open-source-security-foundation-founding-member-securing-open-source-software/
======
homarp
Microsoft is joining industry partners to create the Open Source Security
Foundation (OpenSSF), a new cross-industry collaboration hosted at the Linux
Foundation. Microsoft is proud to be a founding member alongside GitHub,
Google, IBM, JPMC, NCC Group, OWASP Foundation, and Red Hat.

